# My New Year is before yours



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Unless you are in France, Spain or Tasmania :grin2:
*

Wishing you all a happy, healthy, prosperous New Year
Hopefully you will all have at least 2 of my wishes.

. *Prosit Neuyahr*


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Same to you Jan, I'll take your wishes and although I've 10 minutes to go, my best wishes to you both.

Not unknown for me to be premature. :-D :-D

Terry


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

As long at its happy and healthy i will pass on the prosperous


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

May 2019 be more settled and may all of us have regards for everyone else - the World has more than enough woes to go around so may MHF be an example of sharing the positive aspects of 
I've.

Peace, health and happiness to you Jan and all other MHF members..


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy New Year to you all..

ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy New Year to one and all!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

A Happy New Year to everyone.

Beat of luck to all.

Drew & Joyce


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

*New Year*

Peace, health, and happiness to you all.

Warm regards,
John


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mornin, thanks to all and I will accept anything thats going.
Heres hoping happiness and health to all.


Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A happy new year to all members.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Happy New Year, everyone, and I too wish you the best possible health in 2019.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Happy New Year, one and all. Wishing you health and happiness in 2019.

And do it (whatever your 'it' is) while you can.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Happy New Year. Not sure what we'll be doing in the van this year, but we slept in it over Christmas - so handy to take your bedroom with you when you stay with family!

Let's hope Brexit doesn't affect the pet passport scheme though, or we'll be staying in the UK.

Lesley


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just thawed out in my alternative abode after -2 in Brussels. Clothing serves purpose but face frozen. How does one cope?? 



Went flying on Christmas Day. No-one in the skies although it was a brilliant sunny day for some hours. Loved it!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Are you in the van Viv?


----------

